
Disqus will start requiring an ad above the comments for their Basic plan - vzhou842
https://twitter.com/victorczhou/status/1116064284214222849
======
KajMagnus
Maybe then makes sense to mention a Disqus alt I'm developing, no ads or
tracking: [https://www.talkyard.io/blog-
comments](https://www.talkyard.io/blog-comments) \+ open source.

------
darekkay
Another reason to switch to one of the alternatives [1].

[1] [https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-
comments/](https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-comments/)

